

Please share your JavaScript webapp.  - udb


======
badave
I wrote a lot of the code for
[https://www.airbrite.io/](https://www.airbrite.io/), which we are quietly
launching on hackernews today.

The dashboard is all backbone, the backend is all node.js.

We wanted to build something that could become a core toolset for all
developers. Hopefully it'll help frontend developers with e-commerce sites,
but I'm excited to get to use it myself.

~~~
mildavw
What does the site do? Once my order is stored, then what?

------
mildavw
[https://findalakethatlookslikeadog.com](https://findalakethatlookslikeadog.com)

Started as a joke among my dev team and we've now sold a few shirts and plan
on developing the idea.

Javascript: Just jQuery.

------
snadahalli
[http://www.wiwitness.com](http://www.wiwitness.com) Backbone.js + Zurb
Foundation + jQuery + require.js. Of course there's some plain java script as
well.

The backend is Java on Google App Engine. Restful.

------
jpatte
[http://www.featuremap.co](http://www.featuremap.co) (although it's actually
written in TypeScript :))

We make extensive use of Knockout and Backbone; the backend is ASP.NET
MVC4/WebAPI.

------
streptomycin
[http://play.basketball-gm.com/](http://play.basketball-gm.com/)

Completely 100% client-side JavaScript. Possibly makes heavier use (abuse?) of
IndexedDB than any other website.

------
matthiasak
My website / blog is a single page app :)

[http://mkeas.org/](http://mkeas.org/)

~~~
guru1206
I have two suggestions. 1\. Use a good font on your site, e.g. Helvetica Neue,
Open Sans, Proxima Nova 2\. Make more padding in-between the top of background
images and their text content

------
amirouche
[https://github.com/amirouche/hivi.mx](https://github.com/amirouche/hivi.mx)

------
roryhughes
[http://imageswaps.tk](http://imageswaps.tk)

~~~
snadahalli
Very interesting. How many visitors have you got? How many people are using
it?

I liked the UI. Clean and simple.

Adding a line or two about what the site does may help.

Best wishes.

